# How will NBDL callups work for new out-of-HS players?



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Any player in the NBDL can be called up by any NBA team to play at any time. So what will they do about HS stars who skip college and go to the NBDL for a year. Then after a year they can go in the NBA, but why can't they be called up and circumvent the draft?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Because, they are not signed by an NBA team specifically, so NBA teams have to wait until they can be drafted. So if someone like OJ Mayo was dominating, he'd have to dominate for a year. 

If you're not allocated, you can't be called up, unless you're a FA in the NBDL (that's not out of HS or younger than 18 from Europe).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

It is going to be very interesting seeing how this all develops, especially over the next couple years when they are in a kind of transition period. Seems like right now the rules surrounding the NBDL are a little uncertain.

I want to see who the first big name HS kid is who decides to go to the NBDL for a year.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> It is going to be very interesting seeing how this all develops, especially over the next couple years when they are in a kind of transition period. Seems like right now the rules surrounding the NBDL are a little uncertain.
> 
> I want to see who the first big name HS kid is who decides to go to the NBDL for a year.


It will be interesting indeed. I wonder how many people will actually forget about College to play in the NBDL before being drafted. Being paid now vs paying for College.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

What they're being paid now is squat. Stephen A. Smith referred to $50K, but I haven't seen any confirmation of that.

Being called up for a week to the NBA and sitting on the bench still makes more than one full season in the D-League.

You'd have to be pretty desperate to play for money right out of high school, but we'll see.


----------

